# Its Home In The Driveway!!



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I just thought Id drop a note and let you all know I picked up the 21RS on Thursday from Beaudry RV in San Marcos, CA.
They were real good to me there, and I felt I got a good deal.
14,400 for a 2004 Keystone Outback 21RS. In new condition.
Unfortunately, LA has turned into Seattle East this past week and it has been raining non-stop.
I havent been able to take it out yet. Hoping to break it in this weekend if the weather permits.
Do you all recommend using a cover for the trailer? I thought it would be a good investment.
I also noticied a little bit of water coming in right by the tub in the bathroom. I mopped it uo and it hasnt returned. Any thoughts?
Do I need to cover the AC unit on the roof when its raining?
Thanks!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Generally, you don't need to cover the a/c. I think I would leave the rig uncovered for a while when it is raining. Great test for leaks. Keep an eye on the one spot where you did see some water and do a pretty good inspection after you have a heavy rainfall. Make sure everything is tight and dry. Check it with the slide in and out. Once you are satisfied, then I'd cover it up. You really don't need to, but you have a sizeable investment, so taking care of it is always good. A cover will help protect the roof from uv damage once the sun returns. It will return won't it?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations!

Cover is a good idea in my opinion - we have ours under cover. There are threads that deal with htis idea and there are pros and cons so I'd recommend reviewing them.

VDUB is right though, use the rain to watch for leaks with the slide in and out - just remember to get the water off the slide before putting it in (learned that one the hard way). I'd also recommend putting some fresh water in the system and turning on the water pump, running some water through every pipe (assuming it isn't winterized yet of course) and seeing if there are any plumbing leaks. Our 23RS came with an improperly sealed connection and we had a minor leak at the kitchen sink. Simple fix most of the time. Also hook up to external water supply (don't forget the pressure regulator) and test it again.

Otherwise, enjoy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you found the water by the tub, it may not be due to a rain leak. It could be from one of the many water connections in the bathroom. I would open the access cover to the tub drain and connect the trailer to city water. Then give the trailer a good look at all the pressure connections. Check the toilet and under the sink.

Then again it could be from the bathroom roof vent so check to make sure it is closed.

Let us know what you find in the end.

Good luck and welcom to Outbackers.


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations, I have the same trailer but I bought it from somewhere else (MT) and paid quite a bit more, but hey you live and learn. How did the service area look at Beaudry's? I will probably take my trailer there for service once this crazy rain stops. Once again, congrats it's a great trailer!!!


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks guys..

Rmculloch, there service dept. looks great, but I have yet to use it. I will let you know if and when I do.
My trailer was a preowned 2004 so thats probably why it was less. 
I did price the new 2005 at 17-18000 so I feel I got a good discount on the depreciation.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. I have our camper covered. I will share one thing I have learned...

Watch out for sharp corners.

The front step frame has torn a hole in the cover from the wind moving the cover over it repeatedly. I plan to make some wrap arounds out of some left over carpet I have to prevent this from happening again. Put them on when you use the cover, and take them off when done.

Congrats again and enjoy,
Paul


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Calicamper,

Congrats on your recent purchase! Welcome to Outbackers. action

I wish you good camping and good friendships.

Mark


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper, I hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoyed our 21RS...

As others have said, make sure the vent is closed tightly. I know a few folks have has leaks around windows, doors and/or slides, but this would be the first leak in the bathroom area. If it is closed tightly, I'd get a ladder and check the sealant arount the plastic "bubble" over the tub and around the vent.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on the camper!









Based on what I've seen on the news, maybe you should've bought a house boat.









Anyway, hope you get your water woes in line soon.


----------

